
Some opinions about “algorithms startups”, from a sample size of approximately 1 - glangdale
https://branchfree.org/2018/06/12/some-opinions-about-algorithms-startups-from-a-sample-size-of-approximately-1/
======
glangdale
A couple folks on an earlier subthread suggested I follow up in greater
length, so there it is.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17236499](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17236499)

It falls in the "here's a big pile of opinions" so it won't be typical for my
blog (I hope), which is generally aimed at more technical stuff.

